# Blade Engaging Problem



## bdk1110 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi All,
I have a Husqvarna GT2254. Today, when I went to cut and pulled the PTO switch to engage the blades, all worked fine. I pushed in the switch to disengage the blades when I approached the road. I turned the tractor around, and when I attempted to reengage the blades by pulling the switch out, nothing happened. I tested the continuity of the PTO Switch and while disengaged, I have power to only one of the three poles. When engaged, I have no power to any of the poles. Also, while engaging and no pressure on the seat, the engine kicks in and begins to die. However, while engaging and sitting on the seat, nothing happens. Any recommendations as to where to start diagnosing the problem? I was thinking of purchasing a new PTO Switch but hate to waste the money as well as time not being able to cut and the PTO switch not be the problem. Thanks in advance.

Dan


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Check all your safety swithches, and look for loose wires, etc. It would almost have to be something simple for it to just quit like that.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

The PTO switch is 3 switches in 1.
1/3 is the cranking circuit (White wire) -PTO must be OFF to complete circuit
1/3 is the electric clutch circuit (Red wire) -PTO must be ON to complete circuit
1/3 is the engine kill circuit. (Black wire) -PTO must be ON to complete circuit

Only the electric clutch circuit will have 12V in continuously 
When engaged (closed), there should be 12V out to the electric clutch.

The engine is SUPPOSED to kill if the PTO is engaged and you aren't in the seat.

I would plug/unplug the PTO switch connector a few times to "clean" the contacts as a first step.

As a test, you can also jump 12V directly to the electric clutch to see if it "clicks".


----------



## bdk1110 (Jul 8, 2012)

How many safety switches are there on this particular tractor and where do they exist...where can I find them


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Without having the specific schematic for your EXACT tractor...... ( I found 12 DIFFERENT manuals for a LTH-130 the other day)
Most likely you have-
Seat switch
clutch/brake switch
PTO switch (part)
Possibly a reverse mowing switch.

The PTO failing to engage isn't a "safety switch" problem. Chasing after safety switches will be a waste of time, since there isn't anything wrong with them.


----------



## bdk1110 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks all for the help. We determined it was a bad clutch causing our problem and ordered a new one. We finally had time to install the new clutch last night. Prior to the tractor started. However now, after changing the clutch, the tractor will not start. Suggestions?


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Describe what is/isn't happening-
Does the engine crank?
Starter solenoid click?
No sound at all?


----------



## bdk1110 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi Bill,

Thx for your reply. The solenoid clicks...that is all, no cranking of engine.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Could be a couple things-
One remote possibility is the needle/seat in the carb is leaking and allowed gasoline to fill the cylinder, hydro locking the engine.
Check the level and smell the oil in the crank case. IF it's way too high and/or SMELLS like gasoline....

More likely, the battery is too low/bad or you have a bad connection in the starter motor circuit. (don't forget engine mounting bolts, because that completes the ground to the chassis)
Clean the connections (both ends) of the battery cables.
OR
The starter solenoid turned bad.
You can jumper across the 2 LARGE studs of the solenoid to test it.
IF you still just get a click, the solenoid "should" be good.


----------

